

Ask HN: Double Entry Bookkeeping SaaS Recommendations ? - kitcar

I work remotely with a partner on our business. With Google Docs / SVN /etc... staying in sync to each other hasn't really been a problem - now that we actually have expenses/revenues we need a good SaaS bookkeeping system.<p>I've have found the following players in SaaS space:<p>http://outright.com/
http://lessaccounting.com/
http://www.clarityaccounting.com/
http://www.ubikwiti.com/
http://www.xero.com
http://quickbooksonline.intuit.com/finance-accounting-solutions/<p>Anyone have any comments / experiences with any of the above? Any recommendations of services not on this list?<p>(Note: Freshbooks and similar invoice services do not offer double entry bookkeeping)
======
dobes
Actually outright is also a single-entry system since they don't track
receivables or payments, only income and expenses.

Any comment on why you want double-entry book-keeping as opposed to simply
tracking income & expenses?

Any other requirements you might have?

